# Marketing suggestions



## chef zonernfd (Jul 21, 2016)

Good Evening, I am in the process of developing my catering website and I want to generate business by offering some discounts or specials. I have created a few but, i am open to getting new ideas that I may not have thought of?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Why the discounts and specials so quickly?  One of the more experienced caterers will jump in soon enough and probably provide a better answer but I don't like discounts and specials. The website is for general awareness and a public place for contact info. I think those who see it will then ask friends if they have heard of you. A good reputation will take care of the rest. 

But in the spirit of offering a discount, "One free soda when you book  a party of twenty five or more."


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I agree with @chefwriter re specials.

A solid user friendly site with some professional pix and a few menus will take you far.

Maybe a tiny bit of pricing but no specials.....you need a reason for them to contact you.

Once you get them on the phone then the next step is luring them into your office? kitchen? to impress and seal a deal.

mimi


----------

